# House Training an Adult Rescue



## PugLogic (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all,

As some of you know, we lost our white shepherd Eddie in March. He was 15, and we had rescued him at 2. He had a good, long, loved life and though we miss him terribly, we are through the worst of it.

We'd like to honor him by beginning to foster other dogs through the same network where we found him. One is a white shepherd (mix, see below) that has been in a no-kill shelter for 4 years. Yep, years. We've spoken to several people familiar with her, and she seems like a very sweet girl, good with other dogs, smart as a whip, and has a lot of potential if someone can just get her out of there. I asked why she'd been overlooked for so long, and they mentioned they have 350 other dogs! Yikes.

We're really like to give this girl a chance, and I think bringing her here, to our dog-loving mountain town, might help her find a forever home.

Anyway, one of the apprehensions I have is housebreaking a dog that's basically lived her whole life in a kennel. 

Has anyone been through the adventure of housebreaking an adult shepherd for the first time? Any thoughts or tips? We do have a crate and a good high-fenced yard.

Thanks so much,
Margaret


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You do it exactly like you would a puppy. Exactly. Crate when can't be watched. Tethered to you. Outside often. MUCH praise and party when she goes outside. The issue you might have is that she might want to go in a kennel since that is hte environment familiar to her.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> You do it exactly like you would a puppy. Exactly. Crate when can't be watched. Tethered to you. Outside often. MUCH praise and party when she goes outside. The issue you might have is that she might want to go in a kennel since that is hte environment familiar to her.


Pretty much took the words out of my mouth  Hopefully it won't take long

Wow 4 years is a long time, and 350 dogs?! Yikes! With all the work you put into her I hope she finds a loving forever home soon


----------

